# 2013 Cruze LTZ- Coolant Loss and many other problems



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

My husband bought me a 2013 cruze ltz two years ago. In the past couple of months it's gone crazy. Constantly throwing up service stabilitrak, service steering column lock, service traction control. It was idling rough, not wanting to crank up right away, when it did crank it would shake viloently. It was skipping, and blowing out white smoke. Plus when I would be at a red light stopped, it wouldn't move when I oressed the gas. Then it started overheating. Took it to the dealer and they shaved the head down, gave me my car back two weeks later. I have it a couple of days and it was still rough acting, but not over heating. Then boom it started with the white smoke and then overheated. I took it back to the dealer and they found a cracked turbo
Replaced it the next day and I got my car back on a friday evening. Saturday morning I cranked my car up and poof! White smoke everywhere. The smell of the coolant was so strong! Rough start, all the service messages were up, and shutting off while I drive. Has anyone else had all of these problems? I'm bringing it back to dealership today, so hopefully it'll actually be fixed for,good this time.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow. I can't say I've had any of these problems, but I hope it all works out for you.

I just purchased a 2012 LTZ RS as a CPO vehicle. The dealership I bought it from was crap and wouldn't lift a finger to help. But I took it to a different dealership (in the town I live in), and they have been so helpful from the second I took it in there (even though they did not sell me the car)! After the oil change under the CPO maintenance program, they told me that I had a bad tie rod (which they replaced) and after that service, they told me that I would want to have some "leaks" fixed before the B2B warranty ran out. So, needless to say, I hope all of your issues get fixed! Good luck!


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

First welcome *Cray13* to CruzeTalk.com - I hate to hear you are experiencing issues w/ your Cruze. You mentioned you are experiencing "white smoke from exhaust" would to me indicate a cylinder head gasket I think would be a suspect. Because white smoke says coolant is getting into the cylinder/combustion area. This could be from a host of problems, from warped cylinder head, a cracked engine block.

I would have the dealership do a compression check, & leak down test to get them into a more better direction; because this is the mistake the dealership did w/ mine, they changed turbo, intake manifold, etc. & ended up being engine issues ( not saying this your case ); but those test would give them a better direction to go; instead of just spit balling it. 

I am sure other will here to let you know more of what might be wrong.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Might be time to try another dealership.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cray13 said:


> My husband bought me a 2013 cruze ltz two years ago. In the past couple of months it's gone crazy. Constantly throwing up service stabilitrak, service steering column lock, service traction control. It was idling rough, not wanting to crank up right away, when it did crank it would shake viloently. It was skipping, and blowing out white smoke. Plus when I would be at a red light stopped, it wouldn't move when I oressed the gas. Then it started overheating. Took it to the dealer and they shaved the head down, gave me my car back two weeks later. I have it a couple of days and it was still rough acting, but not over heating. Then boom it started with the white smoke and then overheated. I took it back to the dealer and they found a cracked turbo
> Replaced it the next day and I got my car back on a friday evening. Saturday morning I cranked my car up and poof! White smoke everywhere. The smell of the coolant was so strong! Rough start, all the service messages were up, and shutting off while I drive. Has anyone else had all of these problems? I'm bringing it back to dealership today, so hopefully it'll actually be fixed for,good this time.


Welcome to the forums. I was gonna say water pump, intake mani and turbo from the title and skimming over the 1st 3 sentences. Clearly this is beyond the "normal quirks" of a 2013 1.4 Cruze. You may want to get in touch with Chevy Customer Care if she doesn't get to you 1st.






ChevyGuy said:


> Might be time to try another dealership.




Yep, I'm gonna say the same.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cray13 said:


> My husband bought me a 2013 cruze ltz two years ago. In the past couple of months it's gone crazy. Constantly throwing up service stabilitrak, service steering column lock, service traction control. It was idling rough, not wanting to crank up right away, when it did crank it would shake viloently. It was skipping, and blowing out white smoke. Plus when I would be at a red light stopped, it wouldn't move when I oressed the gas. Then it started overheating. Took it to the dealer and they shaved the head down, gave me my car back two weeks later. I have it a couple of days and it was still rough acting, but not over heating. Then boom it started with the white smoke and then overheated. I took it back to the dealer and they found a cracked turbo
> Replaced it the next day and I got my car back on a friday evening. Saturday morning I cranked my car up and poof! White smoke everywhere. The smell of the coolant was so strong! Rough start, all the service messages were up, and shutting off while I drive. Has anyone else had all of these problems? I'm bringing it back to dealership today, so hopefully it'll actually be fixed for,good this time.


Hi there Cray13,

I'm so sorry to hear about these concerns you're experiencing with your Cruze and please know that this is far from the experience we want our customers to have. I'm glad to see that your dealership is working with you to resolve this. Please keep us updated on the repair and let us know if we can be of any additional assistance in the meantime. 

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I talked to a representative from GM yesterday, and they contacted the dealership to make sure they were using all available resources to diagnose my car. When I arrived to drop my car off, I was greeted by the service manager and their most experienced technician. They told me they would do everything they could to make sure I was satisfied. They called me today to tell me they had been able to recreate some of the issues, and that they had found the coolant to be leaking internally. They haven't pinpointed the exact cause, but they told me they would call as soon as they knew something. They were also contacting GM to find out what they needed to do next. The service manager even told me he would deliver my car back to me once it's fixed so I don't have to keep taking off work. About an hour after I spoke to the dealership, the GM representative called me to see if I had received an update. I explained to her everything I had been told and she seemed pleased at how they are handling it. I have to say that I'm very pleased as well. She said that we should know the exact diagnosis by Friday so she scheduled a phone call with me to touch base then. She said we would discuss what's going on with my car, and discuss what my options are. I was a little confused because I don't know what options I would have other than getting my car fixed, lol. I'm just glad that my car decided to act up while it's still under warranty!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Where is the free Rental Car so you can return on your own time even though they are going to return it to you. Why did the dealer shave down the head, what repair was that part of? Sounds like with an internal coolant leak you have a cracked head or block.


----------



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

I did get a rental, but the dealership is about 45 minutes away from where I live. They said the head had some pits in it that could've been causing the head gasket not to seal properly. My husband is guessing a cracked block as well. The only thing they haven't addressed is my car not accelerating at times. It's like my car only moves far enough to put me in the middle of the road and no matter how hard I press the gas, I just don't move. When it finally decides to move, I jerk like I'm crappily driving a manual transmission. I have a 10 year old and a 7 month old who are with me 90% of the time, so this is a pretty scary issue. They asked if I noticed whether or not my RPM's surge when it happens, and I told them I hadn't paid attention because I've been to concerned about getting smashed by another car!


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

The 2011-2014 Cruze LT and LTZ 1.4t have a lot of minor problems, and a few major ones. I have personally experienced ALL of them. The coolant loss can be anything from the water pump (replaced twice on my car) to the heater core bursting, and leaking antifreeze all over the interior of the car (mine did), or the hose junction on top of the engine cracking (mine did). The rough start may be attributed to the valve cover gasket failure (happened on mine), and you will also need to have your mechanic watch your oil pan, the gasket on it fails as well. I had to have my airbag replaced, I had to have my computer reprogrammed twice, and my tire pressure sensors have all been replaced multiple times.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Cray13,

Thank you for the update and I'm so happy to hear that your dealership has been providing a positive experience in this situation! Please keep us updated on the repair and, as always, feel free to reach out should you need any additional assistance.

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care



Cray13 said:


> Thanks everyone! I talked to a representative from GM yesterday, and they contacted the dealership to make sure they were using all available resources to diagnose my car. When I arrived to drop my car off, I was greeted by the service manager and their most experienced technician. They told me they would do everything they could to make sure I was satisfied. They called me today to tell me they had been able to recreate some of the issues, and that they had found the coolant to be leaking internally. They haven't pinpointed the exact cause, but they told me they would call as soon as they knew something. They were also contacting GM to find out what they needed to do next. The service manager even told me he would deliver my car back to me once it's fixed so I don't have to keep taking off work. About an hour after I spoke to the dealership, the GM representative called me to see if I had received an update. I explained to her everything I had been told and she seemed pleased at how they are handling it. I have to say that I'm very pleased as well. She said that we should know the exact diagnosis by Friday so she scheduled a phone call with me to touch base then. She said we would discuss what's going on with my car, and discuss what my options are. I was a little confused because I don't know what options I would have other than getting my car fixed, lol. I'm just glad that my car decided to act up while it's still under warranty!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mohawkbear said:


> The 2011-2014 Cruze LT and LTZ 1.4t have a lot of minor problems, and a few major ones. I have personally experienced ALL of them.


 Can you tell us more about the 2014 Model and the problems you've personally encountered as well? The reason I ask, I've seen none of these major or minor issues you speak about? Sure there has been a problem or two in 2.5 years and a recall or two too, all provided with alternate transportation and a timely (when parts are available) resolution.


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

They were actually all listed in my response. My car is actually a 13, though. My heater core burst about 6 months into owning the vehicle and leaked antifreeze into my flooring, so my entire dash and interior had to be removed and the padding replaced and carpet cleaned. The plastic junction where all the coolant lines meet on the right side of the valve cover cracked for no reason, leaking antifreeze all over my engine, my valve cover gasket failed, which the dealer told me is a common issue with the Cruze, and had to be replaced, after the car left me stranded in traffic. My water pump had to be replaced twice(an actual recall), as well as my airbag in the steering wheel(the now infamous Tekate recall). About 4 months ago on a routine oil change, the dealer noticed my oil pan leaking, and discovered that gasket too, had failed, and told me that it was also common problem with the Cruze. When the computer recall came out, I took it in and had it done, and immediately began having power issues, the car surges and has issues going up moderately steep inclines, surges if going under 45 with the air conditioner on. I took it back and they said they "tweaked" it, but the issues remain. Then this winter I began smelling antifreeze inside the car AGAIN when the heater is turned on, leading me to believe the heater core issue was not completely resolved.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mohawkbear said:


> They were actually all listed in my response. My car is actually a 13, though. My heater core burst about 6 months into owning the vehicle and leaked antifreeze into my flooring, so my entire dash and interior had to be removed and the padding replaced and carpet cleaned. The plastic junction where all the coolant lines meet on the right side of the valve cover cracked for no reason, leaking antifreeze all over my engine, my valve cover gasket failed, which the dealer told me is a common issue with the Cruze, and had to be replaced, after the car left me stranded in traffic. My water pump had to be replaced twice(an actual recall), as well as my airbag in the steering wheel(the now infamous Tekate recall). About 4 months ago on a routine oil change, the dealer noticed my oil pan leaking, and discovered that gasket too, had failed, and told me that it was also common problem with the Cruze. When the computer recall came out, I took it in and had it done, and immediately began having power issues, the car surges and has issues going up moderately steep inclines, surges if going under 45 with the air conditioner on. I took it back and they said they "tweaked" it, but the issues remain. Then this winter I began smelling antifreeze inside the car AGAIN when the heater is turned on, leading me to believe the heater core issue was not completely resolved.


Time to find another dealer ASAP. A small number of 2011s had a problem with the cabin heater core - this hasn't been a problem since. The water pump is on it's third redesign (this design was the second pump redo but it added the associated connectors and such for a proper fix). To my knowledge the Cruze has never been recalled for air bags - if you dealership told you that they are 100% clueless or lying to you about their incompetence. The power surges sound to me like spark plugs - the ECU reprogramming appears to highlight spark plug issues. The AntiFreeze smell you're getting when running the heater isn't anti-freeze. It's the glycol based lubricant in the HVAC ducting. The HVAC duct needs to be replaced to resolve this. The fact that you've been in for so many problems leads me to believe you have an incompetent dealership at best and one that probably shouldn't be allowed to check your tire pressures.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> To my knowledge the Cruze has never been recalled for air bags


It was. The 2013-2014 has the infamous Takata airbags. The 2012 also has a airbag related recall.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> It was. The 2013-2014 has the infamous Takata airbags. The 2012 also has a airbag related recall.


I stand corrected. However OP has a 2011.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> I stand corrected. However OP has a 2011.


I think the OP has a 13, not a 11


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think the OP has a 13, not a 11


Monday; no caffeine. Gotta stop posting before I've had my morning caffeine infusion. You're right, OP has a 13. His dealer was trying to tell him that a problem that's pretty much restricted to the 11s was causing his odor issues.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> Monday; no caffeine. Gotta stop posting before I've had my morning caffeine infusion. You're right, OP has a 13. His dealer was trying to tell him that a problem that's pretty much restricted to the 11s was causing his odor issues.


I have 1-2 cups in morning then I have zero caffeine, I was drinking soda by the bucket. I quit cold turkey, yikes I feel much better....just fyi. I was an addict.


----------



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Okay, so I thought I might do an update..... The dealership called last week and said it was a messed up head. The service manager told me "Apparently the machine shop shaved the head down thr first time you came in and didn't tell anyone. If we would've had known that, we would've never put the head back on because with newer models it must be replaced". I responded by telling him someone knew it was shaved down because my service advisor had already told me that during my first experience there. He was "shocked" and demanded to know who told me that because the technician said he was unaware of anything like that. Well that afternoon I picked my car up and they tried to charge me for gas, and I refused to pay that. Then I get home and my car messed up again by misfiring and the check engine like came on. Then it refused to respond at a traffic light. So Saturday I took it back, and they put me in a crappy rental with a broken ac vent and a broken interior light cover that fell off and hit my 8 month old in the head. They begged me to put completely satisfied on my GM survey, but honestly nothing they do will make me completely satisfied. Maybe if they would have gotten right thr first time, but after four times I'm just not a happy camper.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cray13 said:


> Okay, so I thought I might do an update..... The dealership called last week and said it was a messed up head. The service manager told me "Apparently the machine shop shaved the head down thr first time you came in and didn't tell anyone. If we would've had known that, we would've never put the head back on because with newer models it must be replaced". I responded by telling him someone knew it was shaved down because my service advisor had already told me that during my first experience there. He was "shocked" and demanded to know who told me that because the technician said he was unaware of anything like that. Well that afternoon I picked my car up and they tried to charge me for gas, and I refused to pay that. Then I get home and my car messed up again by misfiring and the check engine like came on. Then it refused to respond at a traffic light. So Saturday I took it back, and they put me in a crappy rental with a broken ac vent and a broken interior light cover that fell off and hit my 8 month old in the head. They begged me to put completely satisfied on my GM survey, but honestly nothing they do will make me completely satisfied. Maybe if they would have gotten right thr first time, but after four times I'm just not a happy camper.


You need a new dealership ASAP. I suspected you had a bad one previously but this just seals the deal for me.


----------



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

obermd said:


> Cray13 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so I thought I might do an update..... The dealership called last week and said it was a messed up head. The service manager told me "Apparently the machine shop shaved the head down thr first time you came in and didn't tell anyone. If we would've had known that, we would've never put the head back on because with newer models it must be replaced". I responded by telling him someone knew it was shaved down because my service advisor had already told me that during my first experience there. He was "shocked" and demanded to know who told me that because the technician said he was unaware of anything like that. Well that afternoon I picked my car up and they tried to charge me for gas, and I refused to pay that. Then I get home and my car messed up again by misfiring and the check engine like came on. Then it refused to respond at a traffic light. So Saturday I took it back, and they put me in a crappy rental with a broken ac vent and a broken interior light cover that fell off and hit my 8 month old in the head. They begged me to put completely satisfied on my GM survey, but honestly nothing they do will make me completely satisfied. Maybe if they would have gotten right thr first time, but after four times I'm just not a happy camper.
> ...




I was really trying to give them a chance to remedy the situation, but I believe it's too late for that! I'm waiting for the GM rep working my case, to email me or call me back so I can tell her I'm through with this horrible place!


----------



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

One more update for today. They changed the o2 sensor because it was contaminated from the coolant leaking in the exhaust. They normally don't replace them unless they find an issue with it, and it never acted up with them. Hopefully I'll get my car back and never have to set foot in that place again!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cray13 said:


> One more update for today. They changed the o2 sensor because it was contaminated from the coolant leaking in the exhaust. They normally don't replace them unless they find an issue with it, and it never acted up with them. Hopefully I'll get my car back and never have to set foot in that place again!


Did they fix the coolant leak?


----------



## Cray13 (Jun 6, 2016)

I think so....I hope so too. I guess I'll know for sure after a week of driving it, lol.


----------

